# *** Android App problem... No ping and can't accept rides!!!



## _Romeo_ (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been having a problem with the Android app since day one. Soon as i get a request, there's no ping, and there's no where on the screen where i can touch to accept or refuse a request. 
Contacted support 5 times (5 different reps) and they keep telling me the dumbest things to do, even though i mentioned to them that i did, shut off wifi, reinstall, hard reset, all the obvious options.
I have a Samsung Note 2 (SGH-I317) with latest android version 4.4.2

If anyone can suggest a solution, i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

Do you happen to have Developer options enabled on the phone settings? If you do, any chance you have animations off under the Drawing section?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

_Romeo_ said:


> I have been having a problem with the Android app since day one. Soon as i get a request, there's no ping, and there's no where on the screen where i can touch to accept or refuse a request.
> Contacted support 5 times (5 different reps) and they keep telling me the dumbest things to do, even though i mentioned to them that i did, shut off wifi, reinstall, hard reset, all the obvious options.
> I have a Samsung Note 2 (SGH-I317) with latest android version 4.4.2
> 
> If anyone can suggest a solution, i'd greatly appreciate it.


I was just reminded by a post here about the "multiple screens" that are available on the note products. I have the Note 3 and I'm running 4.4.2 as well, and I have had no issues running Uber in either the Beta release or now the public release. I'm wondering if some how the screens that pop up are getting hidden or something.



ktownla213 said:


> Do you happen to have Developer options enabled on the phone settings? If you do, any chance you have animations off under the Drawing section?


Generally after a hard/factor reset - at least for Samsung products that are not rooted, developer options are disabled until you re-enable them.


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

Same thing happened to me whenever I disable animations on the Developer options. The Uber app would come up as if a request was coming in but no beep and no chance to tap on the screen to accept. The only thing that would be visible was the map and the little human icon as if I missed the request and then it would log me out after a few seconds.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine is doing this as well. When I first downloaded the app, it worked fine. Then it updated itself and has not worked right since. No ping - no countdown. Just a little dude on the mapped zoomed in. 

This is on a Samsung Tab 4.


----------



## _Romeo_ (Oct 27, 2014)

ktownla213 said:


> Do you happen to have Developer options enabled on the phone settings? If you do, any chance you have animations off under the Drawing section?


You are a life saver ktownla213 ... i did have the animations off. I watched a youtube video couple of weeks ago on how to speed up your note 2 and one suggestion was to disable all animations. Yet i had totally forgot about that until you mentioned it.
I can't get over the fact that i had contacted 5 different Uber reps and NONE of them even mentioned the word "settings" when they replied... they kept saying reinstall, reinstall, reinstall... or a better on yet " i have escalated this email to a manager who can help..."

Thank you very much ktownla213 ... really appreciate the help.


----------



## Ronz (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, I also have the same issue,
The Uber app would come up as if a request was coming in but no beep and no chance to tap on the screen to accept. The only thing that would be visible was the map and the little human icon.

I have a galaxy S5, developer set to "OFF".... Is there a way to make app work properly on S5?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Mine is doing this as well. When I first downloaded the app, it worked fine. Then it updated itself and has not worked right since. No ping - no countdown. Just a little dude on the mapped zoomed in.
> 
> This is on a Samsung Tab 4.


when you say countdown, do you actually have a timer coutning down from 15min? my android app never does this. but ive seen it in the uber training video


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when you say countdown, do you actually have a timer coutning down from 15min? my android app never does this. but ive seen it in the uber training video


No. Just a zoomed in part of the map with the icon where the rider supposedly is.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber updated the app this morning and now I can't go online. I get a message saying "vehicle in use" and it never lets me online.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

iOS version of the app(s) are more stable. I experimented with the Android version on a Galaxy Note II and decided it is not worth the risk. The location almost 100% of the time was not even accurate with android. iPhone somehow can put the pin in the exact location you are all the time. you need to have Wi-Fi, Bluetooth enabled for the accuracy. but in general iOS products give best results, are more stable. I still like my Galaxy Note II as a phone, but I am not using it for Uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I emailed them when this issue started after the last update, they said they are aware of it, today I received another update, it fixed the problem, Note 4 here.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> iOS version of the app(s) are more stable. I experimented with the Android version on a Galaxy Note II and decided it is not worth the risk. The location almost 100% of the time was not even accurate with android. iPhone somehow can put the pin in the exact location you are all the time. you need to have Wi-Fi, Bluetooth enabled for the accuracy. but in general iOS products give best results, are more stable. I still like my Galaxy Note II as a phone, but I am not using it for Uber.


Sorry but you are wrong here, the Android app is miles better than that crappy iphone uber drivers app, I never had any issues with it, until they made it official and bonked it with the last update, today they threw out another update and everything is fine.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

The new version still doesn't provide the passengers name until you accept the ride.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Updated to the new version. I'm still not getting the ping noises. It does show the countdown screen now though.


----------

